# Rocket shot double tap



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Went and bought a Rocket shot about 5 mins ago .. having some fun with it! Hope u like it! 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

For those who don't know what a Rocket Shot Target System is , here are some videos explaining how it works .


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks like a lot of fun!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

MonRiver said:


> Looks like a lot of fun!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Sure is pal .. but it don't hold up well with marbles ... I hear there is a better version of this .a rim fire. 22 rocket shot. I beat this one up pretty good..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

treefork said:


> For those who don't know what a Rocket Shot Target System is , here are some videos explaining how it works .


Yup .. that's it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I could maybe do the first shot but I'm not fast enough to do the second.

Great shots :thumbsup:


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> I could maybe do the first shot but I'm not fast enough to do the second.
> Great shots


Thank you pal! It just takes practice.. I was taught yo sit in a recliner and reload over and over .. I listened  I enjoy your videos also!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

